# Tennessee Welcomes Obama With Hundreds of Protesters



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

President Obama visited Chattanooga, TN today where he visited an Amazon distribution center to announce his new jobs plan. If Obama was expecting an army of supporters- he was surely disappointed. Organizers for the protest originally intended to hold the rally in the parking lot of the distribution center. However, after plans for the protest made headlines the area was closed to the public. Only Obama supporters were allowed in. Not only did citizens act by taking to the streets, but the entire state took action.
_Chattanooga Times Free Press_, a local news paper, ran a story welcoming Obama to the state. It reads:
"President Obama,​
_Protesters Line Lee Hwy in Chattanooga, Tennessee as Obama Drives by_
Welcome to Chattanooga, one of hundreds of cities throughout this great nation struggling to succeed in spite of your foolish policies that limit job creation, stifle economic growth and suffocate the entrepreneurial spirit.
Forgive us if you are not greeted with the same level of Southern hospitality that our area usually bestows on its distinguished guests."​The Tennessee Republican Party ran television ads in the Chattanooga market to welcome Obama. One commercial states:
"We're succeeding in Tennessee. Not because of your liberal policies, but in spite of them."​Tennessee's most prominent GOP politicians were sure to stay away from Obama during his visit to the state in an attempt to distance themselves from the President. US senators Bob Corker (R) and Lamar Alexander (R- up for reelection), have been under the gun for voting in favor of the Obama's policies more than 60% of the time and being named the most liberal GOP senators in the South. Governor Bill Haslam (R) has also been under extreme scrutiny from his constituents for not blocking all aspects of Obamacare in the state when state senators and representatives attempted to nullify it.

http://www.thelibertypaper.org/2013/07/30/tennessee-welcomes-obama-with-hundreds-of-protesters/


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

That's why I want to retire there in a few years. Thats if the politicians don't raid my drain my retirement account before.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I may not be a true Tennessean and merely just a transplant, but the Idiot in Chief is hated here. That puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

I would love to retire in the Nashville area, but it's just too dam hot down there in the summer. But then again this year it's been too hot in Boston.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

How funny would this kind of welcome been?? Oh and same for you'all wanting to retire "down there"...


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm dying to watch the video, but I'm down at my cousin's in Virginia & I'm not sure the content would be appropriate. I can say my cousin despises Obama as much as I do, but some of my aunt's think he's the greatest thing since sliced bread. It's hard to bite my tongue sometimes.

I'll def. check it out when I get home.


----------

